# Reading > Forum Book Club >  Book of the Month December Nominations

## Admin

Since we're just starting this month we'll speed things up a little bit and only take nominations for a few days. Also please nominate shorter books if you can since people won't have as long of a time to read them.

----------


## Wilfred

dracula by bram stoker

----------


## Isagel

A day in the life of Ivan Denisovitj, by Solsjenitsyn 
It´s short. I read it a long time ago and loved it. (I hope my translation of the titel is how it´s called in English)

----------


## fayefaye

Oooh!! a book club!! i'm EXCITED!!! Bram Stoker's Dracula is a GREAT idea- I actually just started it. I'd suggest some of the other books I wanted to start but haven't quite, but I'm not sure you'd be up for them. Here goes anyway-Les Miserables, or maybe The Prince? (I STILL haven't finished that  :Frown:  *yawn*) ok, not the Prince... uhm, I wanted to get started on Dumas' Black Tulip, if anyone else is up for it.

----------


## Admin

I think Les Miserables would be too long for December.

----------


## Wilfred

I think we should read Dracula.

----------


## Jay

So Drac is it?  :Wink:

----------


## Wilfred

yes, Dracula.

----------


## Aesopone

word

----------


## Stanislaw

Dracula? Will we include any comment about the movies by the same title?

----------


## Isagel

Great. I just have to go and by an english copy.

----------


## fayefaye

Ok, let's go with Dracula! good idea.  :Smile:

----------


## fayefaye

Oh, but if this is for December, shouldn't we start now? Is it picked? Dracula? because we're running out of time....

----------


## Admin

okay, Dracula it is then.

----------

